# CMHR NEWSLETTER NOW ONLINE



## Marty (Nov 1, 2010)

http://www.chancesminihorserescue.org/newsletters/CMHRHolidayEdition2010.pdf


----------



## rubyviewminis (Nov 8, 2010)

I will put the website on the rescue forum of my No Worries Club. Many members have ponies or miniatures. Lots of good people there. They contribute a lot to the rescue stories.


----------



## Gini (Nov 12, 2010)

rubyviewminis said:


> I will put the website on the rescue forum of my No Worries Club. Many members have ponies or miniatures. Lots of good people there. They contribute a lot to the rescue stories.



That would be fantastic!! We would sure appreciate this!!!!






Gini


----------

